# Need some help



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a blue pit he is 3 years old in the past few months he has been losing hair on his head neck and back and there are bumps where the hair is missing it doesn't seem to bother him I took him to the vet and he first treated him for a bacteria infection then treated him for mange but nothing has changed it actually seems to be getting worse so if anyone can help that would be great

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

did they do a skin scrape to test for mange? would not make sense to treat for mange if they did not confirm that was what it was. You can look into allergy testing or just play a guessing game and try eliminating things to see if it improves. What are you feeding her right now, food, treats ect list everything. 1st guess would be a food allergy , next would be a contact allergy from something around your home, yard or have you checked for fleas??

Can you post a picture it may help as well. You can treat with benadryl and see if it helps the symptoms, if it does then you know it is an allergy. Benadryl wont cure what is causing it but if she is itchy or uncomfortable it may help relieve her a bit until you figure out what is causing it.


----------



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes they did a skin scrape I feed him nutro large breed and just the milk bone treats

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would maybe start with a grain free food and see if any improvement there. I had a pup recently go through some skin issues and turned out he was having them due to the milk bone treats. Could try cutting the treats out for a bit and see if it helps. I know allergy testing is expensive so without it you just have to try eliminating things one by one until you see results, give things a couple weeks though atleast to see results.


----------



## atzalon (Nov 12, 2012)

It does sound like red mange but it can be controled. The mange comes from a micro scopic mite that is normally picked up from the mother while they are nurseing. This may not sound like a good idea to you, but an old remedy is to put used motor oil heavy on the affected area. The oil from an air cooled engine has more sulfur and the oil its self will kill the mites. Most dogs have a natural resistance to the mange so it never bothers them. Almost all do have the mites. Some pit lines have a weakness to this common problem but with your patience and repeated applications it does work.


----------



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok thanks ill try these ideas and ill try to post a pic soon

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

How often should I use the oil if I do decide to do that

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

No one on this planet could get me to put motor oil on my dog. 
What type of mange did the doctor say he has?


----------



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yea I'm taking him to another vet tomorrow to get a different opinion not exactly sure what type

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Edge0316 said:


> Yea I'm taking him to another vet tomorrow to get a different opinion not exactly sure what type
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


thats a good idea. a second opinion is always a good idea....


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

When you find out if it's mange or not, and what type it is, hit us up, we'll be able to better help when that has been determined.


----------



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok Thanks will do

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

These are some pics of my dogs skin where the hair missing

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarahray (Nov 12, 2012)

I've been using fish oil tablets for my dog that had similar issues. Vets can also prescribe antihistamines for flare ups

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarahray (Nov 12, 2012)

Also the food makes a big difference! Grain free!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

It's has little bumps on the areas like pimples

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

Went to vet got a second opinion they said its an allergy gave him steroid shot and a antibiotic and have to start eliminating things that could cause it thanks for everyone's advice

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Edge0316 said:


> Went to vet got a second opinion they said its an allergy gave him steroid shot and a antibiotic and have to start eliminating things that could cause it thanks for everyone's advice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


watch his belly with the roids, screws up my boy. Like the wake me up at 3 am need to go OUTSIDE NOOOOWWWWWW type of screw ups. Its totally trial and error, keep in mind food changes take 6 weeks to even see a difference if its food related. The roids witll help the breakout, but not from them coming back. SO try to make a good quality grain free kibble while you ahve the chance to make the slow transition.


----------



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok thanks for the info what kind of grain free food do you recommend

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Acana Pacifica would be a good place to start. Mak sure you transition foods slowly to prevent an upset tummy.
Suppliment with Fish Oil or Coconut Oil.
Give it 30 days to start showing any changes.
If it were my dog, and it has been in the past, I would skip the roids, and just use benadryl for bad days until the 30 days is up. Zymox makes an amazing shampoo and conditioner too that will help with the itching and swelling. 
I don't like putting my animals on steroids unless ABSOLUTELY necessary, bad for the liver and kidneys.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, blue dogs tend to have bad skin issues. I feed Acana as well, and Odin does wonderful on it. When I first got him from the shelter he had the lil pimple like bumps on his head but I haven't seen them since I switched to grain free. And I can say I won't buy anything else now.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

looks like mange to me. but only a conclusive skin scrape will tell. sometimes it takes more than one scrape. and the pimples are actually infected hair follicles which are also a common symptom with mange.
i prefer a treatment that involves ivermectin if the case is serious. but home remedies and hollistic treatments can also help.


----------



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

Had a skin scrape not mange

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

Should I also go to grain free treats

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Edge0316 said:


> Should I also go to grain free treats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yes, but not until you see an improvement. You don't want to introduce too many things without first determining the cause of the issue.


----------



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok thanks for info

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Yes, but not until you see an improvement. You don't want to introduce too many things without first determining the cause of the issue.


I second this!


----------



## LoveMyBully (Nov 15, 2012)

I would NOT put motor oil on any of my dogs!! I have found an ointment that works well for the mange. If you go to petshed.com it's called Goodwinol Ointment. No prescription needed. Also, the red boxed Revolution flea, tick, heartworm preventative also has an agent that kills the mange. Three of our pits had mange and these two things took care of it no problem! Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

So it's been some time and after going to vet and switching to grain free food the issue with losing hair started to get a little better but now he's losing it again can any one please help the vet said she can recommend a dermatologists

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What are you feeding him now, and what suppliments are you using? Is he getting any treats on the side? Any immuno boosters?


----------



## Edge0316 (Nov 11, 2012)

Taste of the wild grain free and grain free treats no supplements or boosters at the time

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Which TOTW? Do the treats have chicken in them?
Def start adding apple cider vinegar with the mother. It is an immune system builder and digestive aid. 1tbsp Coconut oil will help with the fur loss. Also, there is a product called Nu Stock, it smells gawd awful, but helps with hair loss and fungusand other random things that might help too.


----------



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

My dog had the SAME thing. She got scrapped 3 times and nothing was coming up as mange mites. I had her treated with ivermectin 2-3 times (just in case. A lot of times the mange mites dont show up in scrapping because the burrow themselves deep in the skin). I also started giving her Taste of the Wild- it is grain free (Salmon for the added omegas for skin and fur), a powder supplement called The Missing Link (Skin and Coat, with more omegas). Omega 3 pills (2000 mg a day), apple cider vinegar (an immune system booster. All dogs have the mites, they are just able to attack those with weaker immune systems, 2 tsp a day) and coconut oil (2 tsp a day. This is also great for skin/ fur and an immune system booster). Do that for a few weeks. I swear to you she is healed and I get tons of compliments on her fur being so healthy and shiny. I always prefer the natural way and the vets were about to have me on a long path of "maybe its allergies", change to this food, take this out and that out and then slowly put it back in, come back for blood tests, etc. DO NOT PUT MOTOR OIL ON YOUR DOG!


----------

